# richard hudnut, new york



## Trying not to break it (Sep 27, 2005)

hi everyone.  this bottle is 5 7/8" tall, 1 7/8" across base, 1 3/8" deep. embossed on frt. rhchard, hudnut, new york, 4 fld oz net.  it also has embossing on both sides. there was 1 listed as c1903. the only diff. this one has 4 fld. ozs  on heal. any information as to date or possible value would be greatly appreciated. thanks  rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 27, 2005)

side.


----------



## sheila (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Rhona, my mother used to talk about Richard Hudnut Perfume. She wore Gemey when she was younger. That would have been in the 1930s or so.  I'll have to ask her if she remembers what the bottle looked like. Would be nice if she still had one hidden away somewhere!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 29, 2005)

hi sheila,  thanks for looking. when searching for this bottle i saw several ref. to gamey listed for sale.  it's a dif. shape bottle.  i think this 1 is older.   rhona


----------



## David E (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi, I have one with same embosing as yours and is six inches high.
 Mine has the O in a square on the bottom which makes it 1911-1929. Also mine is completly clear satin glass. It (satin) looks so even that I find it hard to beleive it is just sick glass.

 Dave


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 30, 2005)

hi dave, thanks for looking.  i did see one from the 20's that was frosted or  satin. i searched a lot of listings for richard hudnut.  do you have a pic. of your bottle?  rhona


----------



## Bottleman (Sep 30, 2005)

I dug the strangest Richard Hudnut a few months ago but my friend got it on picks. It had a two piece ground stopper. Itâ€™s hard to explain but there was the regular ground stopper that fit inside the lip and then there was another funny shaped ground stopper that actually fit inside of that one. It was attached to the bottom of the stopper that fit inside the neck. The only thing I can think of was that they opened the bottle and took out the small stopper and used it as a little â€œdabberâ€ to put the perfume on there body. If I ever get around to it I can get a picture for you. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## David E (Sep 30, 2005)

Sorry not a good shot, but letering hard to see anyway


----------

